
The Largest Animal War in History Is Happening Right Beneath Our Feet (2016) - gkop
https://www.forbes.com/sites/quora/2016/08/12/the-largest-animal-war-in-history-is-happening-right-beneath-our-feet/
======
394549
Couldn't the control _L. humile_ by increase the "super-colonies'" genetic
diversity by in introducing drones from its native range to them? That could
fragment the super-colonies into regular colonies and give the native ants a
better chance.

